# موقع لفتح كل المواقع المحجوبة في الدول المتخلفة العربية



## الحوت (22 يناير 2007)

*http://www.the-cloak.com/anonymous-surfing-home.html



http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html*


----------



## al-soman (23 يناير 2007)

الرابط محجوب وشكرا


----------



## القيصر (24 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لهذا الموقع فعلا انه رائع و اخيرا استطعت ان ادخل لموقعي المفضل بعد اكثر من 5 سنوات لمحاولتي للدخول اليه دون نتيجه
شكرا ليك و ربنا يباركك


----------

